# clutch replacement 2003 altima 3.5L



## pricejw (Jun 23, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find the procedures for replacing a clutch for 2003 Altima 3.5


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

pricejw said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the procedures for replacing a clutch for 2003 Altima 3.5


Yup, it's in the FSM (factory service manual). You can download it from phatg20.net, but you'll have to register with them first.


----------

